# WAR III, It's Official



## Muddyfoots (Dec 22, 2009)

The dates for Woody's Annual Rendezvous are March 5-7. We know this is a change in the poll vote, but due to some other scheduled events, it was felt best to move the dates back a week. A week forward is the opening weekend of turkey season and we all know that wouldn't work.

Pleasing everyone is always wanted, but never capable. We are sorry that this may be an inconvenience for some of you.

Now, let's get the talks started and plan another great Woody's weekend!

Contact info:

Camping Arrangements: DRB1313

Trade Blanket: Nicodemus

Groceries and Cooking Competition: Muddyfoots and Bigox911

 Archery: Al33 and Schleylures

Donations for Door Prizes: Kentuckychuck

Music and Entertainment: Bitteroot

General: Sultan of Slime

Times for certain events will be posted at a later date.

Address:

7415 Hopewell Rd E
Musella, GA 31066-3415


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't wait!  Last year was so much much fun!

Is there going to be a cooking competition again?  Or just the big feast?


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Muddy 

I hope me and the Mrs. can come to III.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 23, 2009)

oh no!!! Im in a wedding on the 6th.. gonna have to figure somethin out


----------



## Strych9 (Dec 23, 2009)

Remi and I will be there!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 23, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I can't wait!  Last year was so much much fun!
> 
> Is there going to be a cooking competition again?  Or just the big feast?



You musta missed this:


Groceries and Cooking Competition: Muddyfoots and Bigox1911


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 23, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> You musta missed this:
> 
> 
> Groceries and Cooking Competition: Muddyfoots and Bigox911



Whatever!  You added that after I posted!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 23, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> oh no!!! Im in a wedding on the 6th.. gonna have to figure somethin out



You getting married?


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 23, 2009)

...Need I say anymore????!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 23, 2009)

I sure hope I can make it - WAR II was a blast!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 23, 2009)

Plan on it Crackerdave, you can go with us. Everybody confuses us anyway


----------



## Artmom (Dec 23, 2009)

Can I judge that competition?


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 23, 2009)

Im hoping i can make it this year


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 24, 2009)

*War iii*

Looking forward to WAR III.  I have already talked with Porta a Pottie folks already and they will be ready to deliver them day before event.   We can take up donations at gathering to pay for potties, KC


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll do a weather check a few days before  to see which side will be _downwind!_
I 'spect there's gonna be a considerable amount of poo-poo this year!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> Plan on it Crackerdave, you can go with us. Everybody confuses us anyway



Careful - I might just take you up on that,Dave! Least that way,I won't get lost!!!!!!!


----------



## Bram (Dec 27, 2009)

Will try and make this one..look forward to putting faces with names...well maybe some of them ..be great seeing old friends and making new ones

Gerry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2009)

Not sure of my schedule as of now, but I'll be glad to mail a check for the portapotties, 'cause believe me these folks are full of it.......


For those of you that's never been it's ALOT of fun, some of the finest folks you will ever meet!!


----------



## Red Man (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm planning on it.

Unless I find a job and can't.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 29, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure of my schedule as of now, but I'll be glad to mail a check for the portapotties, 'cause believe me these folks are full of it.......
> 
> 
> For those of you that's never been it's ALOT of fun, some of the finest folks you will ever meet!!



I hope you can not show up this year. Nothing personal.
 But last year I do not know how it went but you or Mudddy foots traded me in some kind of a deal and I am not looking forward to the outcome.
How stupid can I be ya'll have more than likely forgotten.


----------



## wildlands (Jan 1, 2010)

That figures, I was off the original weekend but this new one put sme on call so I will mis another. Yall have fun.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 3, 2010)

Im going to try to make it this year


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 3, 2010)

we will be there


----------



## Elbow (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds like fun Muddmeister!
I'll try and be there!
El


----------



## SOS (Jan 3, 2010)

If that's the weekend before turkey season, that is usually the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia State Championship shoot.  Will lose a lot of stick bow shooters if that is true.  Steve

Never mind - just looked it up and turkey season opens on March 20th, so there may not be a conflict.


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 4, 2010)

SOS said:


> If that's the weekend before turkey season, that is usually the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia State Championship shoot.  Will lose a lot of stick bow shooters if that is true.  Steve
> 
> Never mind - just looked it up and turkey season opens on March 20th, so there may not be a conflict.



I think you underestimated Muddy!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope to get down there sounds like a blast.


----------



## westgawildbill (Jan 9, 2010)

*Who Can Go ?????*

Hi All,
I am kinda new to the forum, I have just posted a couple of sell items, thus far. 

I have been looking around at some of you Guys and Gals post and it sounds like I am missing all of the fun. I looked at the Pictures from WAR I and II and that looks like a hoot. GREAT job on the pics and the video.

Anyway, Just wanted to know if this is for a certain group or is it for anyone. Not sure if I can get freed up to go but would love to.

Billy


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 9, 2010)

westgawildbill said:


> Hi All,
> I am kinda new to the forum, I have just posted a couple of sell items, thus far.
> 
> I have been looking around at some of you Guys and Gals post and it sounds like I am missing all of the fun. I looked at the Pictures from WAR I and II and that looks like a hoot. GREAT job on the pics and the video.
> ...



Everybody's welcome!  Come on and join in the fun!


----------



## westgawildbill (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Strych9, You is a Gentleman Indeed my friend.

I really hope that I can, Sounds like a real Hoot and Holla Time.

I guess I need to contact some folks to see what I can bring?


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good time.  I'm a little new around here, but I think I'll try to make it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2010)

westgawildbill said:


> Thanks Strych9, You is a Gentleman Indeed my friend.
> 
> I really hope that I can, Sounds like a real Hoot and Holla Time.
> 
> I guess I need to contact some folks to see what I can bring?





boonhogganbeck said:


> Sounds like a good time.  I'm a little new around here, but I think I'll try to make it.



Y'all come on! Everyone is welcome!


----------



## blues brother (Jan 12, 2010)

I am gonna try to be there this year. I have heard it is a great time.
Any objection to me bringing a couple of smokers?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 12, 2010)

blues brother said:


> I am gonna try to be there this year. I have heard it is a great time.
> Any objection to me bringing a couple of smokers?



Nope, no objections.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2010)

I am gonna make it this year


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 17, 2010)

Where the heck is Musella? It's not in my road atlas.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jan 23, 2010)

*war III*



chuckb7718 said:


> Where the heck is Musella? It's not in my road atlas.



It's very close to Lizzela. Just west of Maconga.
R ya'll planning to have a place to shoot the old smokepoles? I'd like to see if I can shoot mine as straight as Nicodemus! Would u get extra points for period dress?
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CAsQ8gEwAA

I will probably be in Hotlanta for the Nascar races that weekend but ya'll have fun without me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, not gonna be making it this year.  Didn't realize the Jackson Competition is the weekend after WAR.  Can't do both so I will be skipping out on WAR.  

What? What was that???  Did i hear a huge sigh of relief come from the back room?!!?!?!  

Yall try not to have to much fun!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, not gonna be making it this year.  Didn't realize the Jackson Competition is the weekend after WAR.  Can't do both so I will be skipping out on WAR.
> 
> What? What was that???  Did i hear a huge sigh of relief come from the back room?!!?!?!
> 
> Yall try not to have to much fun!






NOOOOOOO.....SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2010)

Ain`t far off, folks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 30, 2010)

x2


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 30, 2010)

yall, i got bad news today, for the 3rd year in a row, the power company has decided their schedule was more important than mine 

yall please take pics for me !!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 30, 2010)

were gonna try and make it. I'll bring a Bucket fer Randy(LOL) .
maybe put a few  sunflower seeds in this one!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, not gonna be making it this year.  Didn't realize the Jackson Competition is the weekend after WAR.  Can't do both so I will be skipping out on WAR.
> 
> What? What was that???  Did i hear a huge sigh of relief come from the back room?!!?!?!
> 
> Yall try not to have to much fun!


You wasn't going to win the cooking competition any way...............I'm going to be in it this year!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Not lookin good for us to make it  Won't know for sure till the week before, or week of...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You wasn't going to win the cooking competition any way...............I'm going to be in it this year!!



yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You wasn't going to win the cooking competition any way...............I'm going to be in it this year!!



are you 100% sure about this i dont know


----------



## scoggins (Feb 1, 2010)

would someone pm me as to where and when it is??

thanks
scoggins


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 1, 2010)

scoggins said:


> would someone pm me as to where and when it is??
> 
> thanks
> scoggins



See post #1 in this thread..


----------



## scoggins (Feb 3, 2010)

heck that is less than an hour from me what the heck count me in may even drag the wife ( kicking and sceaming, LOL)

if i can make it what can i bring and in what amounts??


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 4, 2010)

scoggins said:


> heck that is less than an hour from me what the heck count me in may even drag the wife ( kicking and sceaming, LOL)
> 
> if i can make it what can i bring and in what amounts??



Bring the wife!  There will be plenty of ladies there for her to chat with!

We have a community lunch on saturday where everyone usually brings a dish.  Here is the link to it.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=469081


----------



## cotinpatch (Feb 4, 2010)

I am very new to Woody's and am slowly finding out how to navigate this website.  I plan to join all of you for War III.  I must admit I have never done anything like this before but I won't know anything if I don't give it a try.  I plan to camp out Friday and Saturday nights.  I'm going to use my van as my "camper".  I'm from the "North" so I have a lot of learning ahead of me.  I'll get in  touch with whomever about food and groceries.  Thanks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You wasn't going to win the cooking competition any way...............I'm going to be in it this year!!



We will see about that!  Im back in it now!  

Bring yer beer and tongs cause its on like donkey kong!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> We will see about that!  Im back in it now!
> 
> Bring yer beer and tongs cause its on like donkey kong!



your cookin a donkey?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> your cookin a donkey?



mebbe.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Feb 16, 2010)

count me and a few other people's in


----------



## Davis31052 (Feb 22, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> It's very close to Lizzela. Just west of Maconga.
> 
> 
> HEY!!!! spell it right, now!  It's LIZELLA. j/k
> ...


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lizella Fella said:


> hawgrider1200 said:
> 
> 
> > It's very close to Lizzela. Just west of Maconga.
> ...


----------



## blues brother (Feb 28, 2010)

Yall think this little fire pit might come in handy? I also have a grate that fits over the top of it. really good for grillin a steak or setting a D.O. on it.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> We will see about that!  Im back in it now!
> 
> Bring yer beer and thongs cause its on like donkey kong!




Beer and thongs


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Beer and thongs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Beer and thongs


And you missed all the thongs!!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is a list of all who signed the registry. I know this isn't everyone who attended. I added a name or two I noticed missing.

Al33 / Al
Artmom / Sarah
Baldfish / Charlie
BBQ Boss  / Mathew
bigfish / Paul
bigox911 / Lee
BillMc / Bill
Blues Brother / Mike w/son Daniel and niece Sara
boneboy96 / Bob
buck#4 / Glenn
cotinpatch / Sheila
crackerdave / Dave
Delta Halo w/wife Donna
dpoole / Donnie w/wife Carol
DRB1313 / David
Duke`3  / Bob Simon
Hooked On Quack / Mill w/wife Dawn
huntin dobbs / Becca
Jeff Heard
Jimmy Fletcher
JKDodge / Jason and wife Tabitha
Jsullivan03 / Jamie
Kebo
KYBOWHUNTER / Tim
LDFountain409 / Larry
Muddyfoots / Anthony
Murphy / Chris
Nicodemus / Nick
OutFishHim / Heather w/ son Zander
Over the Hill Trucker / Eddie
RackBuster / Buddy
redlevel / Mark w/spouse Bunny
Red Man / Billy
Redneck McGuiver / Kim
redranger97 / John
rhbama3 / Robert
RUTNBUCK / Mitch
Shawn Mills
Southwoodshunter / Wanda
Sparky1 / Hugh
sterlo58 / Neil w/son Sam
strych9 / Josh
Tag-A-Long / Elaine
threeleggedpigmy / AJ w/wife Courtney
Tomboy Boots / Debbie 
SnowHunter / Nicole with kids Ian and Amee
TNGIRL / Tomi


----------



## blues brother (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting this list Al. I am haveing a tough time remembering which screen names go with real names. This will help.


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for all those great pics, I had to many irons in the fire for this one. I just hope Randy didn't trade out a truck load of gear for a bag of corn or sunflower seeds this year on the treadin blanket! LOL!!


----------

